# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion >  >  Upside-down Tutrtle Swimming? What?

## Deus-Ex-Machina

i was dreaming the other night, and i saw this turtle in a pond swimming around. I noticed that it was swimming upside down. I didnt think anything of it, I was like "oh cool, a turtle". i didnt even notice that it was swimming upside down. this is a perfect example of the fact that your brain has no reasoning abilities in a dream state. the brain region devoted to reasoning is totally shut off during dreams. anyone else have any similar experiences?

----------


## Bonsay

My every dream is like that. I was eating chinese outside in a busy street, Aliens were chansing me (they came at us with red vans), ...
 :smiley:

----------


## Seeker

Happens to me almost every night.  The trick is to train your mind to pick out those details and then use that realization to know it is a dream.

Turtles are cool&#33;

----------


## FreeOne

auto suggestion helped me with my reasoning.  Most of my lds come from myself asking if i was dreaming in a dream or doing reality checks cause i told my self to before bed.

----------


## Dream Catcher NYC

> i was dreaming the other night, and i saw this turtle in a pond swimming around. I noticed that it was swimming upside down. I didnt think anything of it, I was like "oh cool, a turtle". i didnt even notice that it was swimming upside down. this is a perfect example of the fact that your brain has no reasoning abilities in a dream state. the brain region devoted to reasoning is totally shut off during dreams. anyone else have any similar experiences?
> [/b]



YOU DIDNT REALIZE ANYTHING WAS WRONG BECAUSE YOU WEREN&#39;T INA LUCID DREAM, U ACCEPTED AN UPSIDEDOWN SWIMMING TURTLE AS NORM, RATHER THAN USING IT AS A DREAM SIGN TO BRING YOU TO LUCIDITY BUDDY...

----------


## Adanac

> YOU DIDNT REALIZE ANYTHING WAS WRONG BECAUSE YOU WEREN&#39;T INA LUCID DREAM, U ACCEPTED AN UPSIDEDOWN SWIMMING TURTLE AS NORM, RATHER THAN USING IT AS A DREAM SIGN TO BRING YOU TO LUCIDITY BUDDY...
> [/b]




......DUH&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;&  #33; Thats what this topic _is_ about&#33;

----------


## Deus-Ex-Machina

ya seriously, thats why i posted it haha. pay attention next time dream catcher.

----------


## Casualtie

haha. you think thats bad? i had a dream where i was flying on my dog over a terrarium filled with alligators and tigers in it. and there was an alligator flying on my dog with me and it started to tell me that they have a problem because the tigers keep eating all the big alligators.

my response: "thats a real problem. i think we should take all the big alligators out of there right away&#33;"

alligator: "good idea."

 ::doh::  

that was about 4 days after joining DV and it wasnt lucid

----------


## Lord of the Flies

> i was dreaming the other night, and i saw this turtle in a pond swimming around. I noticed that it was swimming upside down. I didnt think anything of it, I was like "oh cool, a turtle". i didnt even notice that it was swimming upside down. this is a perfect example of the fact that your brain has no reasoning abilities in a dream state. the brain region devoted to reasoning is totally shut off during dreams. anyone else have any similar experiences?
> [/b]



This is the second entry you post about a pond, do you dream about it often..?
If not, why not try LD-walking/flying/teleporting yourself back to it and taking a dive; I&#39;m sure you&#39;ll find something interresting under water... ;D

----------


## Dream Catcher NYC

CRIKEY MATE, THE CROC WAS TALKING....LOL...NICE DREAM WERE U LUCID OR NOT?

It s cool ,  but you werent lucid dreaming thats what this site is about,, everyone has crazy dreams who cares, but when they&#39;re lucid thats what matters.....

Ok I&#39;ll make myself clear to the thinking impaired people, the reason you werent able to reason that s&#39;thing was wrong is because you weren&#39;t lucid, which is why you accepted it as norm. If you were lucid u would of realize something was wrong a duh duh duh retard...

LOL.........The alligator said "good idea" If I was lucid at that time I would of said "Crikey Mate, we have to rescue the crocs from those poachers and take them to croc country......lol

[If u ever have a dream with turtles and ponds again that will be your dream sign, hope that answers ur question...

----------


## Ne-yo

> Ok I&#39;ll make myself clear to the thinking impaired people, the reason you werent able to reason that s&#39;thing was wrong is because you weren&#39;t lucid, which is why you accepted it as norm. If you were lucid u would of realize something was wrong a duh duh duh retard...[/b]



Ummmm. I think he knows this. That&#39;s what he was initially posting. Seems like some people have a hard time keeping up.   ::lolxtreme::

----------


## Philos

I once dreamt that a sparrow stole my dog while I was walking him. Pissed me right off.

----------


## Deus-Ex-Machina

> This is the second entry you post about a pond, do you dream about it often..?
> If not, why not try LD-walking/flying/teleporting yourself back to it and taking a dive; I&#39;m sure you&#39;ll find something interresting under water... ;D
> [/b]



actually this was the same dream as the other post with the pond. i just forgot to mention  the uside down turtle part.


        ya wow, why cant people understand what im posting here. i posted this topic to show the idea that since i want lucid at the moment, i ignored the fact that there was a turtle swimming upside down. im not asking why i ignored it, im saying why i did. get with it people.

----------


## Dream Catcher NYC

[Turtles do have the ability to swim upside for a short time, gliding through the water. I&#39;ve seen sea turtles swim upside down.....

They swim sideways too..

----------


## EVIL JOE

In the last dream that I can remember I was thinking about lucid dreaming. That&#39;s right. In my dream I was thinking about what I would do if I became lucid and I didn&#39;t realize I was dreaming. I really need to question reality more and do reality checks.

----------


## Neil.....

Yer im getting allright with the nose reality cheak but havent had too much succes yet... I was at an after party for an afi consert and I was shooting everyone up and I didnt know I was dreaming lol. sad

----------


## OmnipotentTitan

> In the last dream that I can remember I was thinking about lucid dreaming. That&#39;s right. In my dream I was thinking about what I would do if I became lucid and I didn&#39;t realize I was dreaming. I really need to question reality more and do reality checks.
> [/b]



eh just find the dream journal i posted...

----------


## EVIL JOE

> eh just find the dream journal i posted...
> [/b]



Eh? Where and how will that help?

----------


## OmnipotentTitan

> Eh? Where and how will that help?
> [/b]



 :smiley:  i meant, that i also need to do reality checks n stuff, look over it you will laugh at how ludicrous it is   ::bigteeth::

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> Ok I&#39;ll make myself clear to the thinking impaired people, the reason you werent able to reason that s&#39;thing was wrong is because you weren&#39;t lucid, which is why you accepted it as norm. If you were lucid u would of realize something was wrong a duh duh duh retard...
> [/b]



Wrong.

Realizing what&#39;s wrong in a dream is usually what _leads_ to lucidity. Having been lucid before seeing the turtle might have caused him to consciously notice that the turtle was swimming upside down but even still, he could accept it as normal, because he&#39;d _know he was dreaming_ and that dream turtles don&#39;t have to follow waking world physics.

Many people realize lots of things that are "wrong" with dream content, as they are happening, but don&#39;t end up coming into full lucidity. It doesn&#39;t take knowledge of your dream state to realize a turtle swimming upside down is not normal. He just happened to miss the cue, all together.

I suppose your informing the "thinking impaired people" would be like the blind leading the blind, in this case, huh?

And I&#39;m not sure if that portion of the brain that controls logic and reasoning is _completely_ shut off, Deus. I know that&#39;s the mainstream understanding, but after lucid dreaming for so long, I&#39;ve come to notice that, some times more than others, it gets rather easy to realize when things aren&#39;t right. The DILD method, by way of recognizing dream signs and "abnormal," "impossible" concepts, is a good example of this.

Oh, and this should be in General Discussion, since it&#39;s not a lucid experience.  ::wink:: 
Moving it now.

----------


## magicrules22311

I have seen turtles swim upside down...

The strangest dream I had that I didn&#39;t notice was a dream was my dog was singing in actual words. He was pretty good too.


-Rob

----------


## OmnipotentTitan

> I have seen turtles swim upside down...
> 
> The strangest dream I had that I didn&#39;t notice was a dream was my dog was singing in actual words. He was pretty good too.
> -Rob
> [/b]



wow, I just realized that i hardly ever see animals in my dreams...

----------


## Fuchikoma

> In the last dream that I can remember I was thinking about lucid dreaming. That&#39;s right. In my dream I was thinking about what I would do if I became lucid and I didn&#39;t realize I was dreaming. I really need to question reality more and do reality checks.[/b]



That´s awful, about two nights ago i dream that i was watching the sea, and i say "seems like i´m dreaming". but didnt get lucid...   :tongue2:

----------


## Deus-Ex-Machina

> Wrong.
> 
> Realizing what&#39;s wrong in a dream is usually what _leads_ to lucidity. Having been lucid before seeing the turtle might have caused him to consciously notice that the turtle was swimming upside down but even still, he could accept it as normal, because he&#39;d _know he was dreaming_ and that dream turtles don&#39;t have to follow waking world physics.
> 
> Many people realize lots of things that are "wrong" with dream content, as they are happening, but don&#39;t end up coming into full lucidity. It doesn&#39;t take knowledge of your dream state to realize a turtle swimming upside down is not normal. He just happened to miss the cue, all together.
> 
> I suppose your informing the "thinking impaired people" would be like the blind leading the blind, in this case, huh?
> 
> And I&#39;m not sure if that portion of the brain that controls logic and reasoning is _completely_ shut off, Deus. I know that&#39;s the mainstream understanding, but after lucid dreaming for so long, I&#39;ve come to notice that, some times more than others, it gets rather easy to realize when things aren&#39;t right. The DILD method, by way of recognizing dream signs and "abnormal," "impossible" concepts, is a good example of this.
> ...



ya i&#39;ve learned that over the past couple nights. I&#39;ve been having a lucid and I&#39;ll be pretty aware, but some things will skill be skewed. That region of the brain is not completley shut off, youre right.

----------


## Cutterkk

Recently, I had a false awakening and a computer materialized on my bed. I then IMed a bunch of people, and one of them even that I was Lucid Dreaming&#33; I was convinced that I wasn&#39;t dreaming, though, and right then I woke up.

It&#39;s like part of my mind knew I was dreaming and was trying to tell me... ARG.

----------


## Lord Toaster

> i was dreaming the other night, and i saw this turtle in a pond swimming around. I noticed that it was swimming upside down. I didnt think anything of it, I was like "oh cool, a turtle". i didnt even notice that it was swimming upside down. this is a perfect example of the fact that your brain has no reasoning abilities in a dream state. the brain region devoted to reasoning is totally shut off during dreams. anyone else have any similar experiences?
> [/b]



You think thats weird??

I had a dream where I was watching this documentary about this civilisation of mermaids under the sea who were somehow for some reason tied up to this big pole underwater. And then these underwater T-rexs would come and eat some of them. Then I became one of the mermaids, and I was trying to escape... AND I DIDNT REALISE IT WAS A DREAM... ah well  ::?:   ::?:

----------


## Deus-Ex-Machina

wow, that is weird

----------

